# Adnexal Mass ICD-9 Code



## Valerie813

Can anyone please help me with an accurate code for Adnexal Mass?  620.9 or 789.39  Thanks!


----------



## dhuston

I was thinking it was 629.89.

Diane Huston, CPC,RCC


----------



## vipinkalathil

hi 
i think its 620.8


----------



## Valerie813

*Thank u*

Thanks...I was thinking it was a 6 code and not in the 7 series.


----------



## neha.bhatnagar

The correct code should be 625.8.


----------



## Anna Weaver

*adnexal mass*

I am going to weigh in with 625.8 also.


----------



## imjsanderson

I say 789.3_ either 3 or 4 depending on which side, left or right.


----------



## ginahill

I think 625.8 is also the correct code.


----------



## kristiford

It is definitely 620.9...look up the definition of adnexal. It consists of your ovaries and fallopian tubes!!


----------



## TamaraM

The correct coding is 625.8, although when you look up mass in the index 625.8-refers to uterus. The actual ICD-9 625.8 does not just refer to the uterus, but to "female gential organs" (which includes ovaries and fallopian tubes). So a mass of the adnexal of the female genital organs is correctly coded as 625.8.


----------



## kvangoor

I think it is 620.8. If you look in the book, the 620 series involves ovarys, fallopian tubes and the broad ligament. the 625 series describes pain and other symptoms of the female genital organs. I think the 620.8 code would be more specific and accurate to what you are decribing.


----------



## preserene

It is not a symptom. There is a documentation of mass. The code 625 series is not a descriptive code. 620.9 though describes the organs sites)involved, it is a disorder but not descriptive of a definite mass.  
It is a mass in the pelvic area=pelvic mass comprising tube, ovary and broad ligament .It can be otherwise called as Tuboovarain Mass. I would opt for *789.39* if just pelvic mass or adenexal mass/ or TO Mass is documented without any other description.


----------



## janlw75

625.8 is the correct code.


----------



## RhondaD

789.3* has this excludes note - so it shouldn't be used, in my opinion.
[789]
Excludes:	symptoms referable to genital organs:
		female (625.0-625.9)
		male (607.0-608.9)
		psychogenic (302.70-302.79)


----------



## slbenton

*adnexal mass/cyst*

Per radiology coding guidelines:
Adnexal Cyst - ICD9 includes a most frequently seen list under the main term cyst in the index along with the qualifiers (qualifiers indicate which type of cyst).
If not qualifier is documented or known at the time for GYN exams, this anatomical area would be considered the space between ovary and uterus and it would be appropriate to use 629.89 - other specified disorders of female genital organs. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## gena379

625.8 is for symptoms. Mass is not a symptom. I'd go with 620.8 or 620.8 since it's more of a disorder.


----------



## cubbiecatz

gena379 said:


> 625.8 is for symptoms. Mass is not a symptom. I'd go with 620.8 or 620.8 since it's more of a disorder.



Except if you go to the mass section, many of the female organs are to be coded with 625.8


----------

